
How to Write a Great RFP (Request for Proposal)? - sun_noize
https://easternpeak.com/blog/mobile-app-rfp/?utm_source=ycomb&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=rfp
======
dekhna
Here is a must read whitepaper on similar thing : Reinventing the RFP: Getting
the Most Out of Your Document Review Platform in 2016…and Beyond?

[http://document-management-
systems.cioreview.com/whitepaper/...](http://document-management-
systems.cioreview.com/whitepaper/rfp-request-for-proposal-get-most-out-of-
your-document-review-platform-wid-241.html)

